# New S Gauge Threads



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

If you look at the O gauge MTF page there is a challenge and a goal set to surpass the HO forum in the number of new threads. The HO people do not stand a chance with people like Lee Willis, Gunrunnerjohn, Passenger Train Collector and many others active on the O gauge forum. The O gaugers are 110 behind the HO gaugers. 
I propose we S gaugers become more active and begin posting more new threads and surpass the N gauge forum. We are trailing by 180 threads. There is a great benefit to us, the S gauge forum will become a much more interesting, useful and helpful place. We have many new members, we need more original posts. I committ to do my part.


----------



## Green3 (Oct 25, 2015)

Quality, not quantity. Maybe there stuff just stays broken more and they need that many threads? :dunno:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Green3 said:


> Quality, not quantity. Maybe there stuff just stays broken more and they need that many threads? :dunno:


Ya, especially HO.. I threw all mine out 40 years ago...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

We are not in any contest here in the forums for the most threads.

I was going to mention this the other day here, but held my tongue, or (finger).

I will now.............

You see there is a Royal Blue loco thread?
Then a Royal Blue shell thread?
The a Royal Blue set thread?
Then a Royal Blue tender thread?

What is next?
A Royal Blue wheel thread?
A Royal Blue thread for each piece of rolling stock?
A Royal Blue lettering thread?
A Royal Blue light bulb thread?
Maybe a Royal Blue underwear thread?

Like over on the O forum (which I did not mention on my last post there) I see repeated threads being created on the same thing to a certain extent.
There is no contest going on to see what forum can make the most threads.:dunno:
You S men (and woman?) are vastly outnumbered you know?
Too bad the old Reckers quit posting here on the S forum, or your threads might be double what they are now.

I like the Royal Blue train (my favorite color)
But when you create a multiple threads on it.....it serves no purpose but to make someone search for all that has been said about the Royal Blue you got. 

I think it would have been better to just have started a ROYAL BLUE SET thread.
Then you could have added all the others in it that way the "Set" is all talked about in one thread?

But if you are just trying to get your thread count up I guess your way is better?hwell:

Not meaning to start anything, but I just had to say this.:smokin:


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Ed, you make great points. As I said at the end of my post, my intent is to make this a more interesting and helpful destination by encouraging more of the new members to post. I for one have no interest in artificially inflating some numerical count.
FWIW I found the multiple Royal Blue posts very helpful. Each was focused on a specific repair task so it eliminated the need to page through many pages of a single topic to see the specific pictures I wanted.


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

How about a thread for Lionel's newest S gauge offering the FlyerChief Polar Express set. I have one with the two add-on cars and the set is a beauty. Loco has all the features of O gauge LionChief Plus locomotives and the entire set has an msrp of only $399 - quite a bargain considering it's a scale set that can be run in either conventional or remote modes, has fan driven smoke unit, led lighting in loco and tender, a metal tender, and cruise control which allows it to creep along steadily pulling five 6 wheeled truck passenger cars at the slowest speeds I've ever seen without stalling. Also great sounds including two chuffs per rev, bell and whistle, Tom Hank announcements from the movie, and variable volume control via the remote.
For me only shortcomings are no cab figures or any figures from the movie like the ones with the O gauge set and spartan seperately applied engine detailing. Otherwise a beauty of a set.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

It sounds and looks like a great set, the S Gaugian review by Roundhouse Bill is complimentary. The pricing is certainly a bargain.I do not have one so I cannot comment from personal experience. How do you like the FlyerChief remote? Are there any distance limitations for a typical layout size, say up to 35 feet?


----------



## Green3 (Oct 25, 2015)

For me, being brand spanking new. I find that individual threads relating to one issue are much easier to comprehend. I certainly don't want to have to scroll through the awesome tutorials with detailed pictures like what has been provided and have to try and sort all that out. We had a loco thread that detailed from start to finish exactly what was involved and needed to get from point A to point B. It would have been very confusing as well as difficult to follow had we had 2 pictures of a loco then 2 or 3 of a box car then back to a loco and then over to a transformer. For me, I am very appreciative of it being dumbed way down, easy to follow and that someone would even take the time to do this. It has actually kept my interest up instead of just being too confusing to follow and giving up. However, I can understand and respect that to seasoned vet of model railroading how this would probably be somewhat of a yawn fest. So, for me, kudos to Flyernut for keeping me engaged and taking the time to see that this was all documented and easy to understand. (He's probably secretly sorry he stepped into my hornets nest of a mess) I will forever be indebted to him. :appl:


----------



## Bob Phillips (Nov 25, 2014)

I to have the PE set and think it is a great bargain. Only issues I have with it is wires breaking on passenger car trucks an front truck of engine. I do run it for hours at a time on large layout. Remote seems to have great range as I have a 40 foot layout and no problem from far end. Wish you could run 2 of them together cause i would definitely get another.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for the information Bob. Your layout is much larger than mine will be so I will have no problem if I get a Berkshire with FlyerChief.


----------



## Bob Phillips (Nov 25, 2014)

Your welcome. Flyer Chief will be great for S scale being able to run 3 different engines and control each one independently with one remote. Hope they are more detailed for the extra cost of them.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The Berk while less detailed than the Y-3 is still nice and more detailed than original Gilbert engines. The price seems fair. I am heavily invested in Legacy operations, the FlyerChief system plays nice with the Legacy system, no interference. Lionel has no plans to release FlyerChief components so the only path for retrofitting non Lionel engines will remain TMCC with cruise control and Railsounds.


----------



## Bob Phillips (Nov 25, 2014)

I also have all Legacy and some TMCC converts of American Models. Y-3's are awesome.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

That is great Bob. AM makes nice engines. I have a new RS-11 and an FA-2 A/B set being converted now. I should get them back in two weeks. 
The smoke fan motor on my Y-3 shorted out. I sent it off for repair, it should be back Friday. It is Lionel's best Flyer steam engine.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

big ed said:


> We are not in any contest here in the forums for the most threads.
> 
> I was going to mention this the other day here, but held my tongue, or (finger).
> 
> ...


Well, I didn't start out to increase my post count, or anything else for that matter. I don't care if someone has 100,000 posts or threads, or if they have 10. I know what I posted has probably bored quite a few people to death, because most of us here has done the repairs countless times. I was just trying to show a newbie, or someone from another gauge, how easy it is to work on these things, or for someone who has limited knowledge.Hopefully, by following my threads, someone without the skill set, or someone who is a little scared of tinkering, can see how easy it can be to help themselves. Lastly, if anyone was offended by my many posts, they could have sent me a PM, asking me to combine whatever was troubling them, such as the "Blue" threads, instead of putting it out there for all the world to see,lol..I just picked up a nice 283 at a show today, and was going to do a breakdown on that, but now I'm gun-shy.. Anyway, no offence taken..As a second thought, maybe instead of starting each thread with "Royal Blue", I could have said 630, 621, or tender shell, and not mentioning Royal Blue..who knows...


----------



## PhoebeSnow (Mar 1, 2014)

Flyernut: I found your posts on the Royal Blue repairs very informative and interesting especially the pics. Please keep up the good work! When I restored my parents 334 DC Northern, 325 AC Hudson and assorted passenger and freight cars I was flying blind except for a couple of Youtube videos and Portline's repair tips. Luckily things worked out OK and now run probably as good as when my parents bought them.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

AmFlyer said:


> If you look at the O gauge MTF page there is a challenge and a goal set to surpass the HO forum in the number of new threads. The HO people do not stand a chance with people like Lee Willis, Gunrunnerjohn, Passenger Train Collector and many others active on the O gauge forum. The O gaugers are 110 behind the HO gaugers.
> *I propose we S gaugers become more active and begin posting more new threads and surpass the N gauge forum. *We are trailing by 180 threads. There is a great benefit to us, the S gauge forum will become a much more interesting, useful and helpful place. We have many new members, we need more original posts. I committ to do my part.





Green3 said:


> For me, being brand spanking new. I find that individual threads relating to one issue are much easier to comprehend. I certainly don't want to have to scroll through the awesome tutorials with detailed pictures like what has been provided and have to try and sort all that out. We had a loco thread that detailed from start to finish exactly what was involved and needed to get from point A to point B. It would have been very confusing as well as difficult to follow had we had 2 pictures of a loco then 2 or 3 of a box car then back to a loco and then over to a transformer. For me, I am very appreciative of it being dumbed way down, easy to follow and that someone would even take the time to do this. It has actually kept my interest up instead of just being too confusing to follow and giving up. However, I can understand and respect that to seasoned vet of model railroading how this would probably be somewhat of a yawn fest. So, for me, kudos to Flyernut for keeping me engaged and taking the time to see that this was all documented and easy to understand. (He's probably secretly sorry he stepped into my hornets nest of a mess) I will forever be indebted to him. :appl:


Well if he started a Blue Royal thread and started with the locomotive first, then after the locomotive the tender section, then so on and so on. It would all be in ONE thread. But I guess it is easier to create different threads too. 



flyernut said:


> Well, I didn't start out to increase my post count, or anything else for that matter. I don't care if someone has 100,000 posts or threads, or if they have 10. I know what I posted has probably bored quite a few people to death, because most of us here has done the repairs countless times. I was just trying to show a newbie, or someone from another gauge, how easy it is to work on these things, or for someone who has limited knowledge.Hopefully, by following my threads, someone without the skill set, or someone who is a little scared of tinkering, can see how easy it can be to help themselves. Lastly, if anyone was offended by my many posts, they could have sent me a PM, asking me to combine whatever was troubling them, such as the "Blue" threads, instead of putting it out there for all the world to see,lol..I just picked up a nice 283 at a show today, and was going to do a breakdown on that, but now I'm gun-shy.. Anyway, no offence taken..As a second thought, maybe instead of starting each thread with "Royal Blue", I could have said 630, 621, or tender shell, and not mentioning Royal Blue..who knows...


Heck, I don't care if you start a hundred different threads on this. I just though it would have been easier if you put them in all one thread. But I guess what your doing is better as Green noted. I did not realize that this was a tutorial for someone.
I got the impression from the first post here (up top, in* bold *up top) that the S forum thread count needs to be upped.

I am not "bored" or having any "yawn fest" looking at the Blue Royal. I like it.:thumbsup:
As I only ever had ONE American Flyer locomotive, ( I gave to Reckers) I am learning about them too. 
Who knows one day you S members might be bidding against me for Flyers.
You want that to happen!?

Did they make a set of the Blue Royal having blue passenger cars with it?
That would have been nice, sort of like the Blue Comet set.:smilie_daumenpos:

Continue flyernut........don't mind me. :smokin:


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Big Ed, we all appreciate you take the time to read what is posted here and provide advice. You have more experience with the forum than the rest of us put together. Hopefully we S gauge enthusiast will contribute more knowledge and advice as time goes on.
As many Royal Blue fans have lamented Gilbert never made passenger cars decorated to go with the 350 engine. The Royal Blue engine was also only produced with link couplers. Royal Blue passenger cars in stamped steel were made pre war in O gauge by Flyer.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It would have been nice huh.
You think they would have to compete with Lionel's Blue Comet train.

I like this one too.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I think Gilbert would have sold a large number of Royal Blue passenger sets.
Everyone I likes that Circus set but it was not a big seller when it was released in 1950. Consequently they can be pricey to acquire. Circus sets are also of interest to variation collectors with the large number of different animals that were included in the cages, the variety of flatcar construction and the painted or yellow plastic passenger car. Some sets came with red painted flatcars, those are even more rare.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

big ed said:


> Well if he started a Blue Royal thread and started with the locomotive first, then after the locomotive the tender section, then so on and so on. It would all be in ONE thread. But I guess it is easier to create different threads too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like I said, no offense taken. I appreciate the comments, good and bad, as long as they're put out with some consideration. I always look forward to your posts Big Ed, as they are informative, regardless of gauge.Keep visiting us here in "S", as you are always welcome, anytime..As for passenger cars for the Blue set, I've seen many sets out there that are done be several guys, and they're beautiful.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

big ed said:


> It would have been nice huh.
> You think they would have to compete with Lionel's Blue Comet train.
> 
> I like this one too.:smilie_daumenpos:
> ...


Now that set is as pretty as my wife... Thanks for posting..:appl:


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I think I will just let comment alone. My wife is 100% supportive of my train hobby but I feel she would take offense if I compared her to a Gilbert Circus set, no matter how nice it is!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyernut, I just saw the other thread copy and paste,

There are several of us here on the forum who would probably do the work for you.. I would gladly do it for you for the cost of shipping, and parts.. No labor charge whatsoever.. These trains were your grandpa's, then your Dad's, and now yours.. Keep them in the family!! I can rebuild the switches for you, do the loco and tender, and get them running. I've done a few Royal Blues in the past, and they are nice little engines..Nuttinbutflyer will eventually stop in here, and add his 2 cents also..But please, consider keeping them.. These little trains are bullet-proof, and they will last you another 50-60 years with the proper care..Again, I offer my services....I still have my Dad's original Lionel train from 1927, in the original boxes, and still purring like a kitten.. It's going to be handed down to one of my 3 kids....As well as 99% of my train collection.

That was from here, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=48497

Now I see what was going on when you posted them all like that.
I didn't see that thread till now.
Now I can see why. 

Please accept my apologies for even posting what I did.
I thought it was your set and you were posting.

What a nice thing for you to do. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

big ed said:


> flyernut, I just saw the other thread copy and paste,
> 
> There are several of us here on the forum who would probably do the work for you.. I would gladly do it for you for the cost of shipping, and parts.. No labor charge whatsoever.. These trains were your grandpa's, then your Dad's, and now yours.. Keep them in the family!! I can rebuild the switches for you, do the loco and tender, and get them running. I've done a few Royal Blues in the past, and they are nice little engines..Nuttinbutflyer will eventually stop in here, and add his 2 cents also..But please, consider keeping them.. These little trains are bullet-proof, and they will last you another 50-60 years with the proper care..Again, I offer my services....I still have my Dad's original Lionel train from 1927, in the original boxes, and still purring like a kitten.. It's going to be handed down to one of my 3 kids....As well as 99% of my train collection.
> 
> ...


No worries, mate!! I'm just here for the trains, and to help people..:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## longbow57ca (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello, The reason I like this American flyer forum or S scale because it gives me a view of different ideas from other S scale people things I never thought of before how to do things a different way. I have been messing around with American Flyer and Marx trains over 50 years. I guess you would say all my life. I love repairing them and running them, my life time hobby. This hobby has taught me lot of things like woodworking, electrical, soldering, planning layouts and other things too. I think this hobby has made me smarter and glad I do it too. This hobby is a great for me and other people too. Thanks longbow57ca.


----------



## Tallaman (Oct 23, 2012)

longbow57ca said:


> I have been messing around with American Flyer and Marx trains over 50 years. I guess you would say all my life. I love repairing them and running them, my life time hobby. This hobby has taught me lot of things like woodworking, electrical, soldering, planning layouts and other things too. I think this hobby has made me smarter and glad I do it too.


I'm with you Longbow, almost my whole life and it has taught me a lot. I enjoy repairing things, especially old things, and I enjoy trains and cars. Nice to participate in a forum with people that have the same interests.


----------



## longbow57ca (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello,Tallaman, We have a lot in common my friend I also love model trains fixing them and running them and cars as well. Have fun with this forum my friend you can learn lot here. I lived in Orlando Florida for 15 years of my life. Ya this hobby taugh me a lot things. The greatest hobby in the world I think.


----------

